# One Time Use Credits



## harveyhaddixfan (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ve seem one time use credits available for sale in a FB group. I’m assuming these are transferable credits unlike Wyndham points? (I’m very familiar with how Wyndham works, but not WM).

I own a few Wyndham resale contracts so I’m not able to book at Worldmark resorts. If I wanted to book a WM every other or every third year, would I be better off purchasing a 5k contract or renting from someone? I read that you can borrow a year ahead, how long are points good once issued?


----------



## chemteach (Jan 26, 2022)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> I’ve seem one time use credits available for sale in a FB group. I’m assuming these are transferable credits unlike Wyndham points? (I’m very familiar with how Wyndham works, but not WM).
> 
> I own a few Wyndham resale contracts so I’m not able to book at Worldmark resorts. If I wanted to book a WM every other or every third year, would I be better off purchasing a 5k contract or renting from someone? I read that you can borrow a year ahead, how long are points good once issued?


The problem with small contracts is that the maintenance fees are pretty high per point for small point contracts.  You are allowed to "rent" up to double the number of points you own each year.  You can also borrow points from a future reach.  I believe the smallest contract you can purchase is 6000 credits if you are not adding credits to an account you already own.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 26, 2022)

You can not rent Credits from a Worldmark Owner unless you have a Worldmark Account. Also be careful with one time use Credits (if I understand what you mean) they are only good for one year from issuance to the original holder.

I assume you simply meant renting Credits from a Worldmark Owner which you can only use a single time. They come with whatever expiration date they had with the original owner.

As to the other issues Worldmark Credits are good for Booking use for 24 months from your Anniversary Date plus almost a month. If your Anniversary Date is 1 August then on 1 August your Yearly Amount of Credits are deposited into your Worldmark Account. So for Credits deposited on 1 August 2021 they can used used for Booking until 31 August 2023. Remember you can Book out 13 Month so you can Book into September 2024 with your August 1, 2021 also you can borrow Credits 1 year in Advance. It is possible to have 4 years of Credits for use during a short period of time:

Credits deposited 1 August 2021 good for Booking until 31 August 2023.
Credits deposited 1 August 2022 good for Booking until 31 August 2024.
Credits deposited 1 August 2023 good for Booking until 31 August 2025.

So for the time period of 1 August 2023 to 31 August 2023 you have these three years worth of Credits. Plus you can borrow the Credits that are schedule to be deposited on 1 August  2024. So 4 years worth of Credits that would be used for a Booking for September 2024.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jan 26, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> You can not rent Credits from a Worldmark Owner unless you have a Worldmark Account. Also be careful with one time use Credits (if I understand what you mean) they are only good for one year from issuance to the original holder.
> 
> I assume you simply meant renting Credits from a Worldmark Owner which you can only use a single time. They come with whatever expiration date they had with the original owner.
> 
> ...



Perfect! I think I figured out the OTU credits. People have them listed with the expiration date so that’s easy to figure out. 

A small account may be a little more expensive, but it has good flexibility. A lot more than my Wyndham account. I’m in Ohio, so it doesn’t make sense to have a large account since most resorts are out west. But even if I used it for a few years, it would be easy to get rid of if I no longer saw the value. I’m planning a trip out west for next September so I’m trying to get ahead of the game. If I can find someone to make a reservation and rent from for around $8-9/1000, that may be the way to go for now.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 26, 2022)

You will also have to pay a housekeeping fee of $129 if you do more than 1 trip a year.  Each 10,000 credits owned gets you 1 housekeeping token.  When you rent credits from worldmark owners, you don't get a housekeeping credit.  You can often rent credits for 7.5 cents each.  (I think you meant $80-$90 per 1000 credits?)


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 27, 2022)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> Perfect! I think I figured out the OTU credits. People have them listed with the expiration date so that’s easy to figure out.
> 
> A small account may be a little more expensive, but it has good flexibility. A lot more than my Wyndham account. I’m in Ohio, so it doesn’t make sense to have a large account since most resorts are out west. But even if I used it for a few years, it would be easy to get rid of if I no longer saw the value. I’m planning a trip out west for next September so I’m trying to get ahead of the game. If I can find someone to make a reservation and rent from for around $8-9/1000, that may be the way to go for now.




By next September I hope you mean 2023. The may not be enough time to get an Account Transferred, rent in some Points, and get and any decent Septembr 2022 Bookings.


----------

